# iPad!!!



## OPC'n (Mar 17, 2010)

I need ten reasons why I shouldn't buy that lovely little machine, otherwise, I'm soooo getting one!


----------



## wmc1982 (Mar 17, 2010)

It's expensive


----------



## JennyG (Mar 17, 2010)

1) the human race has got by for centuries without them
2)your finances will be healthier if you leave the dosh under your mattress
3)the ipad will still be polluting a landfill site in 500 years time, if the Lord tarries
4) you will not cause your friends to break the tenth commandment if you don't
5)you could spend the money on a gorgeous R L Allan Bible (I'm saving up myself for one)
6)you could spend the money on a gorgeous steak dinner in the best restaurant you know
7)you could save me the trouble of trying to think of any more reasons against it
10)You will spend time with it that could have been used for sleep, so that you don't drop off your twig while driving!

Sorry, that's the best I can do. Do I give the impression of being at a loose end? I'm waiting for a pupil


----------



## ubermadchen (Mar 17, 2010)

It really doesn't do much for the money


----------



## wmc1982 (Mar 17, 2010)

here's what google came up with:

14 Problems with Apple's iPad Leading to Failure | Inferno Development


----------



## Wayne (Mar 17, 2010)

10. You'd just fall asleep while using it and crash into the dining room table.

[how did the sleep study turn out?]


----------



## hojun1978 (Mar 17, 2010)

Let's encourage each other to triumph against the temptation from the world.


----------



## Ne Oublie (Mar 17, 2010)

You can make sure of the fact that they will have a "new generation" that will make this one obsolete next year and then the next and the next...


----------



## jason d (Mar 17, 2010)

It looks really cool and when I watched the video of Apple introducing it I thought it was a good product.

That is until you look at it more in detail and check out more of it's specs.

I don't need 10 reasons not to get it, just a couple:

1. It doesn't have a camera on it (most cell phones even have that)
2. No USB connection (won't play well with others)
3. Claims to be the best way to view the Internet but it doesn't support Flash (which many many popular websites are in Flash) i.e.:





Enough for me not to get one.

Get a laptop cause it can do alot more and you will save alot of money.


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh dear . . . I thought this was about the parody done by SNL or Mad TV or somebody else regarding the name "iPad." **shudder**


----------



## EricP (Mar 17, 2010)

As a Mac convert, from what I've been reading I'd avoid the first generation Ipad--not from any particular problem, but the fact that Apple/Mac first gen ANYTHINGS tend to have bugs which will have to be worked out in the 2nd and subsequent generations. I also fear (so far) that the Ipad is a neat device looking for application--is it an ebook reader, is it a web device, is it....? It might be worth the wait for the next generation (unless the dollars are hanging from the rafters) to let it establish its niche, and so that in 5 years you aren't the subject of one of those "oh, you had one of THOSE?" comments by one of your friends.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 17, 2010)

JennyG said:


> 1) the human race has got by for centuries without them
> 2)your finances will be healthier if you leave the dosh under your mattress
> 3)the ipad will still be polluting a landfill site in 500 years time, if the Lord tarries
> 4) you will not cause your friends to break the tenth commandment if you don't
> ...



Great job, Jenny! 

---------- Post added at 03:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 PM ----------




wmc1982 said:


> here's what google came up with:
> 
> 14 problems with apple's ipad leading to failure | inferno development


 


jason d said:


> it looks really cool and when i watched the video of apple introducing it i thought it was a good product.
> 
> That is until you look at it more in detail and check out more of it's specs.
> 
> ...



devastating!!


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 17, 2010)

Hmmmmm......you guys are kill joys!  Alright, I'll wait for the 2nd generation....only what if this one is infertile and there isn't a second generation? How long do we wait for the second generation to be born?


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 18, 2010)

Sarah, you already have one, with more capabilities; it is just smaller.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 18, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Sarah, you already have one, with more capabilities; it is just smaller.



Really? Where on earth did I put that thing and what does it look like?


----------



## sdesocio (Mar 18, 2010)

Im thinking about getting one. But not until accordance comes out with an app....


----------



## hojun1978 (Mar 18, 2010)

Maybe your PC or Laptop


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 18, 2010)

OPC'n said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah, you already have one, with more capabilities; it is just smaller.
> ...



iPod Touch, my sister.


----------



## DeborahtheJudge (Mar 18, 2010)

sounds like a high-tech tampon


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 18, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> OPC'n said:
> 
> 
> > LawrenceU said:
> ...


 
the only thing that thing is good for is listening to music! you have to be a in free wifi area to get the net which in my traveling experience only FL and Calgary has free wifi.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 19, 2010)

Then the Union states must be about as backward as can be. Down here I get WiFi pretty much everywhere I want to, seriously. I don't need to surf the net while driving or anything, so 3G is pretty useless to me.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 19, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Then the Union states must be about as backward as can be. Down here I get WiFi pretty much everywhere I want to, seriously. I don't need to surf the net while driving or anything, so 3G is pretty useless to me.


 
Yeah, ALL the airports except for FL and Calgary charge for WiFi!! Of course, we have stores around here which don't, but I don't go outside my home to use the net unless I'm at the airport which I seem to be doing more these days  Also, I REALLY do not like my local internet company but we only have one option so i'm stuck with them unless I could get the ipad and have service through AT&T.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Mar 19, 2010)

I carry my i-pod touch instead of laptop these days. Boise airport has free wifi, as do all the independent coffee shops in Boise (where I like to do sermon prep). Because we are Quest customers, we also get free wifi at Starbucks (not my favorite coffeeshop; but ubiquitous, and at MacDonalds. Works fine for checking email and Facebook.


----------



## Jake (Apr 3, 2010)

1) It's a giant iPod Touch (maybe with 3G if you pay extra)
2) You can get a full laptop for a same price, which is about as easy to carry around
3) It doesn't have a keyboard and touchscreen keyboards are a pain
4) USB support costs extra and is very limited
5) Steve Jobs decides what you do with it (App Store is what you can put on there, and App Store is limited by Apple...)
6) No Flash and Java (very important web technologies)
7) Still not much multitasking (only one app + music at a time it appears)
8) There are other devices that for the time being are probably more functional (Archos tablet, JooJoo, etc.)
9) The second and subsequent generations are sure to make the first generation look awful.
10) Not too much real usefulness


----------



## Grace Alone (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a little Acer netbook that was around $300 or so. I think it is much more versatile to use for travel. The IPod touch is good for just having in your purse when you want to check email where you can access wireless. To me, those cover most needs.


----------



## tommyb (Apr 3, 2010)

I note that on facebook Logos is announcing an Ipad version of their software. (I'm sure a very stripped down version)


----------



## perterram (Apr 7, 2010)

We all sound like absolute internet junkies, as if we couldn't survive 10 minutes without connectivity to the internet (I say this while typing on my macbook).


----------



## Curt (Apr 7, 2010)

OPC'n said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > Then the Union states must be about as backward as can be. Down here I get WiFi pretty much everywhere I want to, seriously. I don't need to surf the net while driving or anything, so 3G is pretty useless to me.
> ...


 
The airport in Manchester NH has free wi-fi. Come on over.


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Apr 7, 2010)

OPC'n said:


> I need ten reasons why I shouldn't buy that lovely little machine, otherwise, I'm soooo getting one!


 
It's the first revision. Let people work out the bugs and put out the fires and then get one when they have fixed it. It cannot be an error free machine. It probably has massive bugs left in there because the company wanted to meet deadlines and such.


----------



## Berean (Apr 8, 2010)

*Best Buy sells out of iPads at all 673 stores with Apple shops*
Dow Jones Newswires
Updated: 04/08/2010 03:04:16 PM CDT

Best Buy has sold out of Apple's iPad at all 673 of its U.S. stores with Apple shops.

In an e-mail, Best Buy spokeswoman Paula Baldwin confirmed the sellout and said the Richfield-based consumer electronics retailer expects to have inventory replenished by Sunday, when its newspaper circular will feature the tablet computer on its cover.

Best Buy was the only non-Apple retailer in the U.S. to have the tablet computer in its stores when it launched on Saturday. Best Buy hasn't commented on how much inventory it received or on sales.

Separately, Web site Engadget reported today that Best Buy will begin selling Barnes & Noble's Nook e-reader starting April 18. Baldwin declined to comment, and Barnes & Noble said it hadn't made any announcements on such a move.

For more Dow Jones business news, click on www.WSJ.com


----------

